# How About A Good Pomp recipe



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok I want to try something new tonight i got a bunch o pomps need a new recipe PLEASE HELP


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

this ain't to shabby...

Pompano En Papillote for dinner...sorta like emiril's recipe...

Preheat the oven to 400ºF. Lightly oil a baking sheet.

Rub the fillets with the olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

In a small mixing bowl, toss the crabmeat, crawfish tails and garlic together. Season with salt and pepper.

Cut a piece of parchment paper about 2 inches longer than the fish. Fold the paper in half lengthwise, then open it flat. Place the fish on one half of the paper. Spread the crabmeat mixture evenly over the fish. Fold the other parchment half over the fish and roll the edges to seal the fish tightly in the bag. The bag should be formed in the shape of the fish. Place the bag on the baking sheet and bake for 10 to 12 minutes.

In a small nonreactive saucepan, combine the lemon juice and shallots. Bring to a gentle boil and cook until the liquid reduces by half, about 3 minutes. Add the cold butter cubes, 2 to 3 at a time, and whisk until completely melted. Season with salt and pepper. Stir in the chopped parsley.

To serve, cut off the top of the bag and roll it back with a fork to expose the fish. Spoon the sauce over the fish and garnish with parsley sprigs.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

My favorite is to get your filets and marinade them with teriaki marinade and Italian dressing on a piece of aluminum foil. Wrap the aluminum up so it's like a bag and grill


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Cut head off right behind fin..Gut...I cut slits in it..Rub with olive oil or butter..Kosher salt and your favorite herb seasoning..Grill whole..Awesome!!!!!! Pomps dont have a lot of bones so this works great! One of the best things youll ever eat..You dont need a bunch of stuff to mask the flavor because pomp is so good.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl23_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>This is what I use to grill most fish 

Depending on amount of fish I mix 2 parts mayo to 1 part Italian or greek drsg. 2 or 3 dabs lemon juice and whostershire ,salt and pepper fish, get grill hot, clean and spray with oil, marinate fish sprinkle w/ Emerils essence seasoning or tonys cajun ,sear on both sides , and baste w/ sauce as you grill .this is the way I do it I dont measure so this is somewhat of a guess , just mix and taste cant go wrong


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

fillet (leave skin on) and put 'em on a smoker!!!!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

damn right chickenbone!!! hit the nail on the head. sometimes i skin the fillets and fry after dipping in breadcrumbs. then i make egg salad an spoon over cooked fillets and enjoy with a tall glass of ice cold sweet tea. enjoy


----------

